# Chronological history of Ethan Ralph / The Ralph Retort / #Killstream



## AltisticRight (Apr 24, 2021)

Gunty goes by @theralph, you can see his profile here: https://kiwifarms.net/members/theralph.8991/

What motivates me to make such a thread? Back in the years of gaygayte, lurking in the woods, I recall some very interesting exchanges in his thread. Nobody's gonna go through 3600 pages and I don't blame them, but it would be funny to see how the opinions shift, as well as the pig's demeanour.

I will be collecting interesting posts around the time of Ralph's ramblings. This is gonna be a wild ride. All links are KF posts.

Like most cows, he didn't like the thread. He spawned on the 3rd of March, 2016, on page 4! You can read the entire interaction, apparently it was some beef with a Britbong that goes by the handle Charming Man, he used to cover lolcow drama with his very vanilla and boring takes.




Link

Why did the Obama voter of twice join GayGayte? He hates them ess jay dubz of course!



Link

Ralph does not pay people who write articles for his site.



Link

Like the true Akkadian Kekistani, Ralph follows Alinsky's book, to pwn them ess jay dubs.



Link

People think someone that voted for Obama twice is an SJW? Shocker. Oh, and Ralph doesn't care that he has a thread, it doesn't bother him at all. He's never been caught browsing the thread, with his hoof in the Makers Mark cabinet.



Link

Ralph obliterates the britbong with facts and logics.



Link

This proto-ayelawg got 11 hats for his absolutely based take. 



Link

I bet no one saw what gunty was capable of. The gunt is only in its initial form.



Link

Pics of his microween in the OP are fake! Have we seen the real one?



Link

Taunting an ED sysop.



Link

Gunty finds himself in jail for assaulting a female cop. He took a swing at her and missed, his hooves were ironed, brought to justice. We love our cops, our law enforcement, we love our military very important!



Yeah, don't run out of adjectives, great feeder.



Link

Say hi to Nora! She's a huge fan, we're better than Kotaku in Action.





Link

Cringe.



Link

Based.




Right...



Link

Prophercy?



Link
His first post after being freed for the heinous crime of assaulting a female cop is this. 


Link
Someone's right on the money.



Link

Talking about two homos huh? You voted for Obama twice.



Link

His written apology: Link


Spoiler: Gunty apologises



On August 27th of this year, I traveled to Loudoun County to meetup with a colleague I had done some projects with online. I almost stopped myself from going, several times. Now, of course, I wish I had. At the time, though, I had no knowledge that this visit would change my life in some drastic ways.
Hindsight is 20/20, as they say.
I got drunk and had a dispute with the individual I met up with. That’s about the last thing I remember from the evening. At some point, I made my way down to the lobby of the hotel, fell asleep, and was awakened by Loudoun County Sheriff’s Deputies. I do not recall what happened or even being woken up at all. The next thing that I can clearly bring to my mind is the moment when I was in the Loudoun Adult Detention Center being told by one of the officers who arrested me that I was charged with two felonies. That’s not one of my fondest memories, but it is very memorable nonetheless.
I eventually was released on bail, right after I made headlines across the country for this regrettable situation. Over the last few months, the case has wound its way through the courts. In fact, it’s _still _winding its way through the courts. However, I hit a certain milestone today that has brought me to the point where I needed to address the issue in detail for the first time. The impetus for this post? In short, I have signed a plea agreement with the Commonwealth of Virginia.
The terms of the agreement are as follows: All charges have been dropped against me except one felony count of assaulting a law enforcement officer, which I have agreed to plead guilty to. I was hopeful that I could get that down to a misdemeanor, but given my actions that night it was not possible. As I said, I don’t remember what happened at all, but that doesn’t absolve me of anything. I put myself in that situation by getting incredibly drunk. Deputies Chavez and Lotz were just doing their jobs and I hold no ill will whatsoever against either of those gentlemen. The responsibility for everything that happened lies completely with me. I apologize to both those men and I am very thankful that no one was hurt, myself included. It would have been easy for Deputy Chavez to harm me severely, but he did not. He was professional and took me into custody with as little force as possible.
The law being what it is in Virginia, my guilty plea on this charge means I will be spending a minimum of 6 months in jail. I’m not going yet, as I said. There’s still court procedures and such. Still, I will likely be in custody before May, at the latest. Jail sucks and this is an outcome I have worked to avoid. But that’s how things work and I have no one to blame but myself. I will serve whatever time is given to me with the full knowledge that I have earned that sentence. Unlike some people who I have written about, I will not make excuses for my plight.
Again, I take 100% responsibility for everything that has happened.
I will be working very hard from now until the day I go in. In my absence, the site will continue. I will submit work as well, although it will obviously be of a different nature. It’s hard to write breaking news stories and daily opinion when it takes awhile to get your work out. That being said, I believe that I can still contribute in a meaningful way.
I want to take this opportunity to also apologize to my fiancé, Nora, my mother, the rest of my family, and all my friends. Even though most of them have not told me so, I realize I have let them down with my actions. Since my release, I have taken steps to make up for it, and I will continue with that mission. I put a burden on them with my legal issues and I will always work to let them know that this unfortunate situation is something that I will make sure improves me, in the long run.
Thank you all for you support during my time of troubles. I want to tell you that I am sorry and that I wish I could take it back. Life doesn’t work that way, though. I appreciate all the writers and commentators who have continued to promote my writing, despite the fact that it would have been _very easy_ to stop associating with me or the site. That’s meant a lot to me, as I see my efforts here as separate from my failings back in August. But I also appreciate all of you readers even more. You’ve made running this site a huge joy in my life and I wouldn’t trade this experience for anything. I met my future wife thanks to you, if you think about it. I promise you all that I will not let this bring me under. There’s still a lot more to be done and I consider this a detour that I will come back from even stronger.
I will now return to regular programming and I won’t be talking about this again until the day I go in. Thank you for reading, and I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas.



Cow collision.



Link

Entering 2017, Gunty confesses his love for the Karen Farmers. We're a huge fan of your show too.



Link

I'm pretty sure Jcaesar187, lover of *BLACKED* porn didn't mind this gracious gift.



Link

Based OG kongtent.



Link

Ralph delivering the blows to Bry Bry.



Link

Time for 2017, year two of the Orange Nigger's reign. Oh? Gay.



Link

Ok, he was 5'8 a year or so ago, now he's 5'10? 






Link

Let's take a second and talk about animal rapists. Do we need more proof that gunty lurks here constantly, and probably just like Matt Jarbo and Cog the Cuck, he has Google Alerts set up?



Link

Hello 2019, the last year of normalcy, before some shitty Wuflu started to circulate. This is about some alt-right/Warski Show/Kumtard/Donga bullshit.



Link

Gunty hosts some 12-year-old girl, based and redpilled.






Link

PILLSTREAM 0.0 DELIVERED BY OUR BOI XANDER.



Link

We're in the stream.me era, gunty goes supernova at nool over petty gay shit.



Link

Ralph and forward thinking? What is this? That's not a Ralphamale move. You can go back and read the entire retarded exchange yourself. It's all stream.me drama, 100% retarded and extremely autistic.




Now, the Lord Akira dox.



Link

Gunty somehow knows how people found Lord Akira's dox, via instagram of all places. I won't bother to find it but I've seen it. Lord Akira is a chad with a cutie Aryan waifu, unlike Jcaesar187.



Link

When you donate to Steam.me, you do so via PayPal, they have a scary amount of information on you. If you make a transaction over the state mandated limit, they require you to full dox yourself. That is, your location, your identity through passports or driver's licence, and proof of your location which is typically tax documents -- that leads to your job. Gunty doesn't need to "dox" anyone, all his paypiggies hand their dox to him willingly. When a donation is made, it shows up with the amount and your name on PayPal. If your account is verified, for example, you sell unwanted shit on eBay which requires that, your name will be displayed as your legal full name unless you have a business account, which obviously can be used to easily find your real name anyway.

Worse yet, the amount is in the American Dollar. So, typically any weird looking number, like say, $2.68, can be used to infer the currency the paypig is using. In many cases, PayPal will tell you the currency being used.



Link

Spelling it differently doesn't do much my dude. Should have used a completely different handle.



Link

Now, the paedophile ring stream with Warski.



Link

Ralph paid a hooker with Warski during his Miami trip, and/or fucked fantards.



Link

Now Spektree is being moaned at. It's apparently about a certain hammerhead shark.



Link

Getting obliterated, again, in his own fucking thread.



Link

Gunty creeping into the inbox of Soph. God I fucking love her pussy -- Jcaesar187



Link

@Perspicacity's solid advice. Ralph, like the delusional ResetEra Tranny, didn't take it.


Link

Based.



FYI: 

 
Link

You'll never be a real Memphis nigger.



Link

THE SAYME THREE HUNDRAD AYELAWGZ ARE BEIN MEEN TO MEH GAYDUR, WOODNT MATTER IF THEREZ 6,000,000 PAGES



Link

"The Faggot" Mk1 of Kiwifarms. The Current Faggot is Chef PhoBingas.



Link

Ralph names two more faggots.



Link

Ralph makes fun of Rand crying over his angel baby. 
Rand crawls back to the gunt like a battered housewife. Stockholm... Perth Syndrome?



Link

Say hi to 2020, the year of Rona, the year of covid-19 fuckery, and the year Orange Nigger was stopped. What's better? Zidan will be back!



Link

Submit to PPP, gunty.



Link

More seething at PPP.



Link

Ralph educates the ayelawgz on how averaging works.
"You're mom should have swallowed you instead." -- Ethan Oliver Ralph, 2020.



Link

Wait, so is Ralph implying Perspicacity is who? Ashley, as in Ashton, as in PPP? Wew, fucking retard this pig is.



Link

That's the end... or is it? It's 2021, the current year. While there's no definitive proof here, the ip is said to be Virginian, and the record this new user showed is an original.



Link

Now that the thread is completed, I think it compliments the other timelines quite well. There's enough basic information on the pre-gunt years, but still none on the Gaygayte era. However, that dumb shit can be found on ED.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Apr 24, 2021)

I am  just here to say your autism is impressive


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 24, 2021)

MasterBaiter said:


> I am  just here to say your autism is impressive


Not quite as impressive as trooning out to get the janny badge.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 24, 2021)

I didn't end up mailing him those interracial gay porn magazines after all it turns out print magazines are stupid expensive.


----------



## Hex Cat (Apr 24, 2021)

Quite possibly based


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm just posting to say I was on page 1. Nice compilation though, @AltisticRight but sometimes even autism refuses to speak.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Apr 24, 2021)

Ralph suffers from small dog syndrome: he's a short manlet with a towering ego. It makes him all the more hilarious to observe.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 24, 2021)

For all Ralph's whining that the posts disliking him having soph on were moralistic cringe sjw bluepilled pearl clutching let it be remembered he fapped to her feet and then feel asleep watching her on mute and that Ethan Oliver ralph is a pedophile


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 24, 2021)

This is some next level awetism! Well done.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I didn't end up mailing him those interracial gay porn magazines after all it turns out print magazines are stupid expensive.





In preparation for another run-in with the law.


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Apr 24, 2021)

Unlike Bryan Dunn with an outstanding 11 socks, I don't expect Ralph to make more @spectreisafaggot accounts. However, I always find cows socking on KF to be amusing. Hope to see more sperging in the future.


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 25, 2021)

CEO of Pickles said:


> Unlike Bryan Dunn with an outstanding 11 socks, I don't expect Ralph to make more @spectreisafaggot accounts. However, I always find cows socking on KF to be amusing. Hope to see more sperging in the future.


Somewhere in Ethan Ralph's wet brain, he knows he has nothing to gain by interacting with the forum. That's why the guntlet impotently flings shit from his crack shack studio when he's not (allegedly)  jamming his thumb up Pantsu Party's butthole and huffing it like a hobo huffing paint.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Apr 25, 2021)

I've just scrolled through 60% of those caps and I've got a gunt overdose already. You're persistent, I'll give you that.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 26, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Somewhere in Ethan Ralph's wet brain, he knows he has nothing to gain by interacting with the forum. That's why the guntlet impotently flings shit from his crack shack studio when he's not (allegedly)  jamming his thumb up Pantsu Party's butthole and huffing it like a hobo huffing paint.


he gains not being a complete bitch reading all of our posts religiously and just taking it, thanking us even for making them. as it is now ralph is kowtowing to us so much and violating his wigger code of going lower to own the alawygs that we might as well be gangbanging his dying mom


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 26, 2021)

Let's not forget the other (more entertaining) sock 

@Spicy User Name




Suppled-titted, firmed assed young woman  I guess standards are relative but those are not words I'd use to describe Faith's body.



If only we could fuck fat teenagers and trannies, we wouldn't have to jerk off to fantasies of being cucked by the Gunt, right guys?



I almost feel embarrassed for him on this one. You're not clever Ralph, you're an obese, inbred, alcoholic redneck that didn't graduate high school or college.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 27, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Let's not forget the other (more entertaining) sock
> 
> @Spicy User Name
> 
> ...


That's probably just some gunt cocksucker, comparing someone to a sea urchin? That's way too subtle and smart for some dumb pig with no education. Does gunty know what an urchin is?

Don't know really, the spergery and faggotry is there, the intellect isn't. The only insults Ralph can come up with is a combination of "faggot, fuck, mother, fucker, nigger, kill yourself, cock sucker, cunt" and inaudible gunt noises. 

Read through the stuff, giving it a 70/30 favouring gunty now, I'll add that later.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 27, 2021)

I always remember that people spent money for this video to exist





Your browser is not able to display this video.




It's worth every penny.


----------



## Stasi (Apr 27, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I always remember that people spent money for this video to exist
> 
> View attachment 2123296
> 
> It's worth every penny.


I love that he fucking loses it and cant do the read with a straight face. Literally everyone thinks Ethan and his disgusting gunt are a joke.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 27, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I always remember that people spent money for this video to exist
> 
> View attachment 2123296
> 
> It's worth every penny.





Stasi said:


> I love that he fucking loses it and cant do the read with a straight face. Literally everyone thinks Ethan and his disgusting gunt are a joke.


That is the most genuine laugh I have ever seen in one of these videos.


----------

